

Using Chakra for Scripting Applications Across Windows 10 - neo_optimus
http://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2015/05/18/using-chakra-for-scripting-applications-across-windows-10/

======
MarkSweep
If you want to use the API the documentation is not particularly helpful on
how to put all the pieces together (though it's not too hard to figure out
with some guessing).

I found this sample program helpful:
[https://code.msdn.microsoft.com/JavaScript-Runtime-
Hosting-d...](https://code.msdn.microsoft.com/JavaScript-Runtime-
Hosting-d3a13880/)

------
tonyedgecombe
I used the Active Scripting interfaces in a Windows product then discovered my
mistake a year later when MS refused to release 64-bit versions of the .lib
files. I won't make that mistake again, no thanks Microsoft.

------
kungfooman
Source/license? ATM just slightly interested, since v8 is pretty much state-
of-the-art and can be used commercially + open source.

------
Matthias247
I don't really get what the advantage of having the EventLoop running on a
Threadpool instead of of a single thread is? At first it sounds like
disadvantage because of more context switches.

It might be helpful if you really want to run a lot of Javascript EventLoops -
but that's not the node.js programming model.

~~~
bad_user
You might get more context switches, but that's preferable to having multiple
cores that are left unused.

------
sudioStudio64
Wow. Small thread...lots of anger and distrust.

------
sudioStudio64
Node.js on Chakra sounds pretty cool.

------
gcb0
if it wasn't enough to have google pushing it's weight around to drive new JS
and html specs, now microsoft resurrects from the grave with out-of-
IE6-history pearls such as:

"Legacy JSRT APIs ... Edge JSRT APIs"

when IE11 rolls out, lots of devs (obviously not in san francisco bubble) will
be churning out sites that require IE11 new APIs to work.

let's just hope they at least bring something useful to justify the shitstorm,
like they did with XMLHttpRequest (which does not get even the uppercase
consistency right)

~~~
zastrowm
All of these apis seem to be exposed only when hosting the Chakra engine. They
even call out the fact that it's not for in browser:

> However with JavaScript’s increasing popularity in beyond-the-browser
> scenarios, developers have been requesting to host the Chakra engine outside
> the browser to enable JavaScript programmability in their native/managed
> applications across the client and the server.

~~~
gcb0
Yeah, just like XMLHttpRequest was a activeX on 5, until outlook.com team or
something wanted to use it.

